

Choosing Consistency - Strong consistency options for SimpleDB - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2010/02/strong_consistency_simpledb.html

======
mark_l_watson
This look really useful: only use the potentially high latency consistent read
operations when you really need them.

BTW, I have noticed something that one of my customers concurs with: using
SimpleDB remotely has extremely high latency (while not running on an EC2
instance). This increased latency seems _much_ larger that hitting a Rails app
on port 80 using HTTP. Anyone have an explanation why remotely hitting
SimpleDB is slow but hitting a web site hosted on an EC2 instance is fast?

------
va_coder
I assume the the signature at the end "-Jeff" was Jeff Bezos. If so, that's
pretty impressive that the CEO knows so much about technology.

~~~
enthalpyx
No, it's Jeff Barr - AWS evangelist type person.

